# looks like i am gonna miss gatlinburg



## ken Sass (Sep 29, 2014)

i screwed around and did not get my entry in and they filled up, damn thing is still 6 weeks off.i did not think spf ever filled up, i am such a idiot. so now instead off a 20 min drive i have to find another contest, nearest 1 is 3 hours, not bad but my family was gonna come watch gatlinburg. o well. embrace the suck.....post entry, looks like Murfreesboro Tn 6 dec is what it will have to be, then i want to try the 	Tennessee State Powerlifting Championship feb 14 2015


----------



## snake (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow Ken, that sucks! 6 weeks?! I always liked to hold off as long as I could. Who wants to lay down the money a month ahead and end up getting hurt and not competing?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 29, 2014)

Lessons learned. I was locked out if a meet that was 10 weeks away last year and had I find another.


----------



## inhuman88 (Sep 29, 2014)

Damn that sucks Ken


----------



## ken Sass (Sep 29, 2014)

snake said:


> Wow Ken, that sucks! 6 weeks?! I always liked to hold off as long as I could. Who wants to lay down the money a month ahead and end up getting hurt and not competing?


that is exactly the reason i held off


----------

